# Mt. Evans, ride it will it's hot...



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

Since we've been having pretty warm weather in the Denver area, I decided to give the Bob Cook Memorial Hillclimb route another try today. I figured it couldn't be too cold at the top right now. I was so confident that I decide not to bring any extra clothes, not even my knit gloves. Of course that was a mistake. 

I got to the top in 2:44, a new best time for this 52 year-old. The winds were mild, but it was only 50F at the top and the sun was under clouds. This time of year, the afternoon storms start brewing pretty early. I got to the top around 11:15 and avoided any rain, but there was lightning in the distance and a little snow came came down on the way up. I also discovered that there is cell phone service at the top. 

Once again my hands darn near froze on the way down, but it wasn't as bad as time I descended with only knit gloves at 38 degress. Only took me 56 minutes to get back to Idaho Springs.


----------



## BreakawayClavicle (Jun 20, 2005)

*great job!*

I've been interested doing that ride. I don't think I will be able to get to it for a while though. Any idea when they close the gates? It's mostly dependant on the early season snowfall I would imagine.


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

BreakawayClavicle said:


> I've been interested doing that ride.  I don't think I will be able to get to it for a while though. Any idea when they close the gates? It's mostly dependant on the early season snowfall I would imagine.


I may be off a little but it usually closes the first part of September.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

i think its still OK to ride it when the gates are closed. Just closed to moter traffic. but you're pushing the good weather window going that late.


----------

